# Next Grinder ...



## Caffiniac (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I have been looking for a replacement/upgrade from my Iberital MC2 and Wilfa Uniform. Ideally I want something thats easy to dial in and can quickly switch between grinding for pourover and espresso. I really like the look of the Niche but its a little outside my budget. The DF64 latest revision seems pretty capable - are there an others that fit the bill that I should consider?

Many thanks.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I read on here somewhere (sorry can't find post) that Bella Barista are doing a price reduction on some slight-seconds DF64's that have slight paint-flaws on the body...only £339.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

I have a Niche and a Eureka Mignon Specialita after a slow start with the Eureka due to a burr problem I am now finding it a good grinder. Small steps to tune in but not difficult and a lovely consistency from it. I use a single dose hopper with it but I think it’s a good bit of kit for the money. Not as easy as the Niche to tune but once you know the grinder it’s good and solid.


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

If it was me, I wouldn't mess about. Buy a Niche - used or new and miss out the "making do" stage that will only lead to you selling, then buying again.... but that's just me!


----------



## Beetleything (8 mo ago)

scots_flyer said:


> If it was me, I wouldn't mess about. Buy a Niche - used or new and miss out the "making do" stage that will only lead to you selling, then buying again.... but that's just me!


100% agree and new would be they way to go - no wait to get it now - ordered mine at the beginning of June and had it by the middle of June. Make it happen - where there is a will, there is a way - sacrifice for awhile even.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The niche is outside of his budget as per OP...he did ask if there are others to consider; if anyone has any suggestions i'm sure the OP would be grateful.


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Mignon Specialita with the 3d mod, had mine 3 months now I am happy with it. Trouble free grinding good luck.


----------

